# USPS Parcel Post Eliminated



## Jeffery

As of January 27, 2013, Parcel Post is no longer a USPS shipping option. It is being replaced by Parcel Select (for online shipping) and Standard Post (for shipping from a Post Office). On average, Parcel Select will cost 9% more and Standard Post will cost 11% more than the former Parcel Post. Though both new services will come with a free tracking number. 

For more information visit https://www.usps.com/new-prices.htm


----------



## Lazy J

Parcell Post for delivering packages in the recent years has sucked! We only use UPS or Fed Ex for shipping packages, the Postal Service just didn't have the options or reliability.


----------



## BobbyB

There has been cases where Parcel Post was higher that Priority Mail for some stuff I ordered. Go figure.


----------



## MoniqueA.

deleted


----------



## MoniqueA.

BobbyB said:


> There has been cases where Parcel Post was higher that Priority Mail for some stuff I ordered. Go figure.


That happened regularly when I send a package within my state. It's as if they wanted us to always use Priority when shipping within the state


----------



## happychick

We usually use UPS for packages heavy enough to have sent parcel post anyway.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

The USPS flat Rate Boxes are great for heavy items, if you can fit them in.

I like Priority mail overall, it is faster than UPS or Fedex ground. Never had any problems.


----------



## sisterpine

I use only USPS priority flat rate boxes for my stuff. Rocks can get pretty heavy!


----------



## katlupe

I use flat rate padded envelopes or boxes for the heavier items. Light items I can usually send First Class in a bubble mailer. UPS or FedEx is not dependable to show up here. At least the USPS mail carrier usually comes regardless of weather or holidays.


----------



## Jeffery

It looks like Paypal and USPS are quietly collaborating. I believe Paypal has purposely delayed offering Parcel Select because the USPS is trying to encourage use of the more profitable Priority rate.


----------

